# King of all Plows



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Browsing on the net for a used boss plow and came across this monster! Biggest I've ever seen.http://worcester.craigslist.org/hvo/4198056795.html


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Can I put that on a 1/2 ton Chevy with Timbrens?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

R...R...R...REPOST! Lol, its in Millville, right? I posted it in the CL Find thread a while back, its been for sale for a long time.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

The ad says it has a new cutting edge but that is NOT a new cutting edge


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I think we're all forgetting the REAL king of plows...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

JTVLandscaping;1666380 said:


> I think we're all forgetting the REAL king of plows...


Barney is a great guy........


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Fantastic for pushing that inch of snow...!!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I was thinking of Homer with his plow king truck when I first saw the thread title.

That blade is used for ..... Airports? I would assume...

Either that or getting your cattle back to the barn.


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Time is money. For a lot like the GM plant, if there's room, that will make you more money than any 14' pusher. Assuming you have a 6 yard loader to push it with. Plow, move to the next job. Time is money.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Do they make a mount for my ranger? And can I get wings for it?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

No tripedge!!!


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

JTVLandscaping;1666380 said:


> I think we're all forgetting the REAL king of plows...


Thats where I got my business name---Mr. Snowplow from. LOL


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

For some reason, I think these where made for John Allin and SMG when they had the snow work at Bradley Airport.

If not, they had something similar.

We ran 24' pushers and 16' and 20' power angles on a few of our jobs.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Mr. Plow, that's my name. That name again is Mr. Plow.

Make way for the plow king!! Burrrrp!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Mike Nelson;1666969 said:


> For some reason, I think these where made for John Allin and SMG when they had the snow work at Bradley Airport.


So the plow probably hasn't been paid for?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1667035 said:


> So the plow probably hasn't been paid for?


How many hours at 20 an hr will it take to pay it off?


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

grandview;1667050 said:


> How many hours at 20 an hr will it take to pay it off?


LOL

In the unlikely event that you actually get paid by the national service provider, it would take 410 hours.


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

WOW now that's a plow! And to think of all the time I waste using 7.5ft plows with wings....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Camden;1667114 said:


> LOL
> 
> In the unlikely event that you actually get paid by the national service provider, it would take 410 hours.


Think your missing a zero or two.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I seen the title and thought it was about Grandview.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1667150 said:


> I seen the title and thought it was about Grandview.


Thats what the gf says.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

This is the only power angle plow Pro Tech made.
The cost was $10k and used at Bradley Airport.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1667150 said:


> I seen the title and thought it was about Grandview.


Yeah, with no pictues to go by, that's kind of what I envisioned him to look like...

Fat guy sitting at a bar, burping and farting, telling the guys how much he loves his Homey....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

oh damn snap you didn't go there did you


----------



## northernsweeper (Aug 26, 2004)

Sweet!!...In the off season, I could either use it for a yard fence, or cover it in poly, and the grandkids would have one mean water slide.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Dogplow Dodge;1667363 said:


> Yeah, with no pictues to go by, that's kind of what I envisioned him to look like...
> 
> Fat guy sitting at a bar, burping and farting, telling the guys how much he loves his Homey....


Damn it,I told you that in confidence


----------



## badgerman (Nov 27, 2012)

Yeah my neighbor has a plow similar to this his plow is, i wanta say 32 feet total.. He plows a Walmart with it in no time.. i'll get a pic of it soon pretty neat set up..


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

Sawboy;1666372 said:


> Can I put that on a 1/2 ton Chevy with Timbrens?


is that a crack at me?


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

How would anything get enough grip on the road to push this? iv seen loaders not nearly this wide spinning thier wheels. what vehicle would have enough traction to push this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

birddseedd;1669355 said:


> How would anything get enough grip on the road to push this? iv seen loaders not nearly this wide spinning thier wheels. what vehicle would have enough traction to push this?


tire chains.......


----------



## birddseedd (Jul 12, 2010)

which would destory the pavement.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

birddseedd;1669382 said:


> which would destory the pavement.


It was used at a major airport. They usually don't use chains, they're never pushing more than an inch of snow usually.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

There 5 plows like that in the state of ct. They were pushed with cat 980 loaders. yes they were used on airport runways and heli pad at a large company


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

2006Sierra1500;1669389 said:


> It was used at a major airport. They usually don't use chains, they're never pushing more than an inch of snow usually.


it was a crack at this.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150017


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

1olddogtwo;1669439 said:


> it was a crack at this.....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150017


I think he answered his own question


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

birddseedd;1669355 said:


> How would anything get enough grip on the road to push this? iv seen loaders not nearly this wide spinning thier wheels. what vehicle would have enough traction to push this?


Weld it to the frame.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

grandview;1669592 said:


> Weld it to the frame.


I must be losing my edge! Took me half a minute to get this


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

leigh;1669691 said:


> I must be losing my edge! Took me half a minute to get this


lol :laughing:


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

I have a picture in my phone and on my computer of a Walter Snow Fighter with a huge 3 section straight plow that I can't upload here for some reason. It is really something to see, the real king of plows.


----------



## xgiovannix12 (Dec 8, 2012)

Super Mech;1669745 said:


> I have a picture in my phone and on my computer of a Walter Snow Fighter with a huge 3 section straight plow that I can't upload here for some reason. It is really something to see, the real king of plows.


upload it to photobucket


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1669439 said:


> it was a crack at this.....
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=150017


It appears this thread in no longer....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

BUFF;1669763 said:


> It appears this thread in no longer....


Hate when that happens.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1669768 said:


> Hate when that happens.


A guy steps out to the shop to be productive and misses out on all kinds of stuff, geez......

This is a big @ss blade though, I run a JD Combine with a 30ft grain head on occassion for my uncle and it's a lot of iron hanging out there.


----------



## Super Mech (Sep 6, 2011)

xgiovannix12;1669754 said:


> upload it to photobucket


I did that and when I upload it the forum it tells me it has an error.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

2006Sierra1500;1669389 said:


> It was used at a major airport. They usually don't use chains, they're never pushing more than an inch of snow usually.


The plow is only 3 miles down the road from me. The guy who owns it had a deal in place to use it at Gillette Stadium. They have contractors lined up to sub to them for snowstorms that would occur on game days only. He would get a crazy amount of money per hour for that and a huge loader that he has. They also used it in all size storms not just 1'' ones.


----------

